# nintendo sixty-FOOOOOOOOOOOOUR



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I laughed myself to tears.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL! Thats way too cute! ....do you remeber doing that? I do.. LoL


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Old post, but had to laugh when I came across the "remix".

LOL!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I remember when I was a kid and got the original nintendo.

Duck hunt was just the most incredible thing ever. It was like the accolade of all human achievement for me

You shoot the duck on the screen- and it falls down!! 

Impossible!!

I can still remember how incredible I found it


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My favourite was Bayou Billy and it had to be the most frustrating game ever. Everytime you played it, you got pissed and whipped the controller across the room, but then the next day it seemed like a good idea to play it again. This was when Crocodile Dundee was the man too, so I didn't have a choice, I had to play the game 

This guy shares many of my thoughts on it:


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

As an old school gamer then- what are your thoughts on the original Contra?

Such a fantastic game but so god damn hard and frustrating...

I still think about it...

Or SPY vs SPY on NES???

OH MY FREAKING GOD WAS THAT HARD


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The original Contra is my favourite NES game (that I could pass anyway!), second level was the best!

I don't remember playing spy vs spy, but I do remember playing such lame games as Friday the 13th, nightmare on elm street, teenage mutant ninja turtles, who framed roger rabbit and karate kid. Goddamn, those games were so bad. They still haunt my childhood.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Stewart said:


> The original Contra is my favourite NES game (that I could pass anyway!), second level was the best!
> 
> I don't remember playing spy vs spy, but I do remember playing such lame games as Friday the 13th, nightmare on elm street, teenage mutant ninja turtles, who framed roger rabbit and karate kid. Goddamn, those games were so bad. They still haunt my childhood.


The original TMNT game was awesome man. If you knew how to play it. TMNT II was even better


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh man, the first one was so frustrating...remember the dam level you have to diffuse the bombs on? OH MY GOD @%Q#TWB$TW$GS #TQG><&$4

The sequels were awesome - two player arcade? Oh yea.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL that remix.. Oh my GoD! XD


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I played Contra over and over and over and over and over..... on the Famicom. I basically memorized everything by heart and it was still fun. And then I found out about the Ultimate Code!! That made it even better. 

I loved Spy vs Spy on the NES. I still can't believe that game cost $110 CAD at that time. I got really good at that game too and was able to finish everything. My greatest achievement on the SNES was Street Fighter. I worked so hard on that game that I was able to complete it without losing a single strip of energy. That was tough too as the later bosses were so cheap!

However, after that I followed the road of SEGA.  Sega Master System, Genesis, 32X, Sega CD, Saturn and finally, the Dreamcast. I still have them and still quite fond of them.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Did any of you ever play SuperC or Captain Sky Hawk for the NES??? Those two were my favourites along with SuperMario Brothers and Adventure Island! SuperC was TWO PLAYER UP/SIDE SCROLLER/SHOOTING GAME OMGZ HAX!!!


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

NES = Blades of Steel and Cobra Triangle.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

blades of steel was sweet

BLAAAADES OFF STEEEEEEEEL

Rad Race was also good


----------

